# Which Car is your All time Favorite



## pchrise (Oct 10, 2014)

*Of Any year, I thought I liked a mercury or Mercedes* . . * Do not like the ones that track every thing, For now I'm done, with an SUV 2011 very much a mother  * *So how many cars have you driven , if you forgot here is a 

li*st *https://www.google.com/search?q=All+car+models+list&client=firefox-a&hs=T16&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Tnk4VKrvBMztoASzlYHACg&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1
280&bih=562&dpr=1.5*


----------



## pchrise (Oct 10, 2014)

*Real older cars  *https://www.google.com/search?q=old...C5L8K0iwL66ICQBQ&ved=0CB8QsAQ&biw=960&bih=422


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuDe7mQeZME 

Something about a Jag.

But as far as car commercials to, I love this one for it's visual and sound effects.  Not all that impressed with the car, nothing special about the interior as far as I could tell.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuDe7mQeZME

I take it all back, my heart belongs to the beetle.  Punch Buggy.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 10, 2014)

AprilT said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuDe7mQeZME
> 
> Something about a Jag.
> 
> ...


Nice never driven a fast car the fastest was a corvette a friend was driving. The fastest  I have done in a car was 90 plus got a bit airborne. PS did get pulled over but no ticket.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 10, 2014)

Never drove, always passenger, usually the boyfriends' owned the fast cars.  I'm not really into cars in general, but, if I have to show love for a car it would be a Jag.  I've been a passenger in many types of cars, never the driver and any man that knows me will get a tongue lashing if he drives too fast these days.  I used to get in lots of disagreements with my last boe, but he didn't even drive a sports car, he drove a Hyundai Sonata.    :rofl1:   What's not funny is he wrecked his car it twice in a very short time frame .  I've always hated getting in his car and I would only agree to set outings for short distances.  Yes I know most accidents tend to happen close to home, but, I just couldn't stomach his driving for a ride longer than 15 minute marker.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 10, 2014)

I like my Toyota Corolla. Had it going on 11 years. Never  been in the shop. Was 2 years old when I bought it. When I was younger always wanted a Mustang!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 11, 2014)

I fondly remember the red 1970 Mustang that we bought in 1972.  Power!!  

Now we have a Citroen Xsara Picasso.  I'd prefer a smaller car that's easier to park though.


----------



## Justme (Oct 11, 2014)

I like the Honda Jazz very much, I have had about eight of them, buy a new one every year or two; passing the old one down to whichever daughter wants it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2014)

It's a toss-up between a Vette and a Cadillac. The Vette for speed, handling and sex appeal, and the Caddy for comfort and safety. If I were still driving I'd have one of each.


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh, Jeesh, I don't know. Being a gear-head and working on cars all my life, I would have to say any American made car built in the 50's, 60's or 70's. My wife owns a Lexus and I own a GMC Envoy SLT and an '01 Corvette. Unlike AprilT, I love speed. Back in the 60's, I dragged race, not professionally, just a car that a couple friends and myself worked on and took turns driving. I liked the muscle cars of the late 60's and 70's. This weekend is the Model A and T show in Hershey, PA and that is always a fun thing to do, not just to see the cars that started it all, but to speak with the really old-timers that still drive them cross country. Last year they even had a steam car. 




A picture of my Corvette. 







I have learned not to debate which car is better, an American or Foreign made car. It's like arguing politics and religion, I'm not going to win. Cars to me are like flying, a real passion. I go to every Carlisle Car Show and a lot of other car shows throughout the year. http://www.carsatcarlisle.com/carlisle-events/default.aspx


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2014)

pchrise said:


> *Of Any year, I thought I liked a mercury or Mercedes* . . * Do not like the ones that track every thing, For now I'm done, with an SUV 2011 very much a mother  * *So how many cars have you driven , if you forgot here is a
> 
> li*st *https://www.google.com/search?q=All+car+models+list&client=firefox-a&hs=T16&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Tnk4VKrvBMztoASzlYHACg&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1
> 280&bih=562&dpr=1.5*



I wanted to reply to your post by saying I love Mercurys. My Dad was a Mercury person. He was also a Chevy person. I told him one time that he couldn't be both because one was made by Ford and one was made by GM. I told him that most everybody is either a Ford or a GM person, but not both. He said, "Well, I guess that I'm not like most everybody else." When I was a young boy of 12, I visited my Grandma and Grandpa in a little bitty town in southern Ohio called Byesville. Next door to them was a junkyard owned by my Uncle's friend's family. My uncle and his friend wanted a boat to go frog gigging in a creek in back of their homes some half mile down the road. His dad took the hoods off of two '48 Mercurys and welded the ends together to make them a boat. Now, really, how cool is that? 




 Man, wouldn't you like to own one like this?


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a picture of a dear old friend who is 80 now beside his Merc almost like that.
my personal favorite was back in late 50s, we had a MG TF, red, I loved driving that on the 
Merritt parkway in CT, on beautiful autumn days, top down, in my red leather jacket.


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2014)

I had a friend that had an MG Midget and and Austin Healey Sprite. Both convertibles. We would ride around and the girls would be checking us out. Just a lot of fun. Thanks for bringing back those memories.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 11, 2014)

What could top the 1965 T-Bird!?


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2014)

A 1959 Chevrolet:


----------



## metasegue (Oct 11, 2014)

*I owned a black 1970 Cadillac Eldorado with a 502" engine. With front wheel drive , weight up front, and all that power...it could take Harley dressers off the line.

*


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2014)

I've owned and driven many different cars. Some of the ones I have had: Dodge and Pontiac rag-tops, Pontiac Catalina, Pontiac Le Mans,
Buick Roadmaster, 4 VWs, Chevys. I prefer GM products and have had very little trouble with any of them. I always buy new cars because
I once sold cars (for 6 months) and I know what those bastards can do. I put a Corvette through the drag strip and drove my friend's
Mercedes 300SL with the gull wing doors. Now that I am single I'd love to have a new Corvette. I now have a GMC Envoy and love it.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2014)

I love my present car, a plum coloured [new last year] Ford Fiesta. Small cars are economical with petrol [gas] and are easy to park. It's a smooth ride too. My favourite car that I have owned [as opposed to merely driven or wanted] was a Montego estate in pale gold, back in the 1980's.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 11, 2014)

I am on my 2nd Fiesta; black, but it is 7 years old now.
my favourite car that I owned was a Ford Puma....and Ford stopped manufacturing it, so I couldn't have another..


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> What could top the 1965 T-Bird!?



I learned to drive late, like when I was about 26, because I had to due to limited transit options and my very first car, was a T-Bird.  Nothing as pretty as the one you have pictured.  That's a nice looking ride.    On the otherhand my old car was a nightmare sunk a lot of money into it before replacing with a brand new car that never gave me a day's problem till I blew it up not having any idea I should have change and put more oil in it.  :dunno: I was car dumb for sure.

Oldman as far as the speed thing goes, there was a time, surprisingly, I might have been a little bit of a speed demon and could have been pulled over if the fuzz wanted to, but mostly it was me going with the flow of highway traffic.  But, fact of the matter I was once, or twice pulled over just once for speeding,  batted my eyelashes and said what needed to be said and was let off with a warning.    But I really only cared for the speed when I was driving and only for a short time period when I had to drive a major highway to get to work, which was the garden state parkway in NJ.  I had to overcome a lot of fears prior to driving that especially my fear of driving over bridges, so once I did, I guess I became, in my own mind a little bit of a bad arse.  Didn't last long, once I changed jobs and started back to local driving the fears came back along with the need to drive slower.

Anyway.  I would prefer if everywhere I go the speed limit were 30 and under.  layful:


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2014)

AprilT...You brought up an interesting point. I never realized that so many people were nervous about driving over bridges when I am the opposite. I think there is nothing more beautiful than driving over a bridge that goes over a large body of water. We have one in Florida just outside of St. Petersburg called the Sunshine Skyway. It is pretty high, but what a beautiful site. It goes over the section of Tampa Bay that empties into the Gulf of Mexico. The original bridge was run into by a tanker and some cars and I believe a truck went into the water killing some people. Tragic, but true. The new bridge is now higher and allows enough room for any ships coming into the Tampa Harbor to get under. 

As for going fast, I guess being a retired pilot has something to do with my need for speed. When you are used to flying at about 425 knots, which is close to 500 m.p.h. you can maybe understand. (That was normally my cruising speed, unless we were late.)

The Sunshine Skyway Bridge:


----------



## oldman (Oct 11, 2014)

BTW, just as another interesting little fact; when the old bridge was demolished from the accident, they made two fishing piers out of it. A north pier and a south pier. Of course, there is a charge to go onto either pier, whether for site seeing or fishing.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 11, 2014)

I have been over that bridge Oldman; it is wonderful; watching the dolphins play in the bay, (I wasn't driving!)

I go over the Dartford bridge quite often; over the Thames; I like that too, and the Forth road bridge, and the bridge over to Anglesey, and..and...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 11, 2014)

I have never been much of a car person, and I like a van or a pickup a whole lot better. They just do so many different things than a car does, I guess, at least the things that I wanted to do. 
Probably my most favorite vehicle has been my little Mazda pickup. It was dependable, easy to drive, hauled about anything that I was capable of loading into the back of it, and got great gas mileage besides. 
As far as a van, I also dealy loved my VW Westphalia camper van. Thetop raised up so you could walk around inside of it when you were parked, and it had the little beds on top which were perfect for kids, and the nice bed in the back for adults. We drove it all up and down the West Coast, and stopped at some of the seaside attractions as we went. It was also very easy to drive, and got good gas mileage. The main problem that i had with the VW was having to find a special VW mechanic to work on them when they needed something attended to.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 11, 2014)

My first was a 51 Henry J.  Real story is that it was previously owned by my spinster first grade school teacher.  She bought it new in 51 and drove it 10 years had just over 40K miles.  She had taken it out of state one time (trip from UT to CA and back).  Picture is the same model and color.  It had purple interior including trunk, seats and head liner, purple carpet and floor mats, purple dash, purple steering wheel.    To me it looked like a premature Cadillac.

View attachment 10384

I was devastated in 1961 when my father came driving it home with a smile on his face and handed me the keys.  I had worked the summer for him (hod-carrier) and he owed me $250 back pay so he wanted to surprise me and bought it outright.  I didn't drive it for several days because of the embarrassment but finally realized I had to make the most of a bad situation.  My friends loved it and yep, the girls would actually ride in it.  I sold it for $20 2 years later after using it for a mountain climbling deer hunting party car.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 11, 2014)

*WOW I recognize those cars yikes!!  My first was a Mustang 1971 or 72 brand new on the dark blue sife of blue not the fast back, and only 3000, that was not even the down payment on my 2011 SUV ugh . Liked the Mustantangexcept it sort of felt like riding a filstone car  hough.Sort of like that one more blue.  You should see the cars that come trough here during the goodguys national show*


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

oldman said:


> BTW, just as another interesting little fact; when the old bridge was demolished from the accident, they made two fishing piers out of it. A north pier and a south pier. Of course, there is a charge to go onto either pier, whether for site seeing or fishing.



I'm very familiar with that bridge, I have the indentations in my palms to show for it.  I was actually on it this past spring when I went to stay with my girlfriend that lives in Tampa after she had surgery.  I've learned to adjust my panic attacks when going over it that I don't get as upset unless the weather is bad.  When the weather is bad, that dang bridge isn't fun at all, it has a tendency to move with the wind a bit and can't say my mind doesn't go into overdrive.  I canceled several last year's holidays when my friends were going to come pick me up to ride me back their way over the bridge because the weather was forecast to not be so good.  The were willing to make the drive, I wasn't willing to make the ride.  Bridges in NY aren't that great either.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have never been much of a car person, and I like a van or a pickup a whole lot better. They just do so many different things than a car does, I guess, at least the things that I wanted to do...



Unfortunately I once owned a black Chevy cargo van (no windows) when I was working as a handyman, and I would usually dress all in black with dark sunglasses.

A lot of parents used to call the police when they saw me drive past.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

to get a better look at this bridge.  You can't really see the depth of the climb and descend until your actual on there in the flesh.  If you don't like bridges, it's astronomical unless you've learned to calm your nerves.  It's not a fun ride.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAh9xmNgpxU

It's also known as the suicide bridge, nice hugh?
And I wish I hadn't looked this up, though I'd heard many stories about it.  Just more fuel I need to stir my phobia.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3NpCGR35Wc


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> My first was a 51 Henry J.  Real story is that it was previously owned by my spinster first grade school teacher.  She bought it new in 51 and drove it 10 years had just over 40K miles.  She had taken it out of state one time (trip from UT to CA and back).  Picture is the same model and color.  It had purple interior including trunk, seats and head liner, purple carpet and floor mats, purple dash, purple steering wheel.    To me it looked like a premature Cadillac.
> 
> View attachment 10384
> 
> I was devastated in 1961 when my father came driving it home with a smile on his face and handed me the keys.  I had worked the summer for him (hod-carrier) and he owed me $250 back pay so he wanted to surprise me and bought it outright.  I didn't drive it for several days because of the embarrassment but finally realized I had to make the most of a bad situation.  My friends loved it and yep, the girls would actually ride in it.  I sold it for $20 2 years later after using it for a mountain climbling deer hunting party car.




Another beauty.  Some really nice old cars you all are posting pics of.  I happen to prefer the older model of the Jags at least older than this decade, still it's a lovely car to date.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2014)

Whenever I see a T-Bird, I think of Thelma and Louise.  They can fly.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 11, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Whenever I see a T-Bird, I think of Thelma and Louise.  They can fly.




The closest I got to a T-Bird was a 1975 Ford Elite .  Remember those?  They called them the "Poor Man's T- Bird"


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably my first car, 1937 Buick Special. My all time favorite is a toss-up between my 1950 Buick and a 1955 Pontiac, red and white convertible.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 11, 2014)

*What no wood panel station wagons*


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2014)

Here ya' go. A real Woody from the National Street Rod Association East Nationals.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2014)

AprilT said:


> to get a better look at this bridge.  You can't really see the depth of the climb and descend until your actual on there in the flesh.  If you don't like bridges, it's astronomical unless you've learned to calm your nerves.  It's not a fun ride.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAh9xmNgpxU
> 
> ...




Yes, this bridge has a very imposing history. I have crossed this bridge and fished from its piers many times and the one time that I did go over during high winds, I was a bit nervous. There are lights on a warning sign at the entrance to the bridge to warn people of "High Winds" to allow them the opportunity to either stay off, if they are nervous, or find another way, which to my knowledge, if you want to go south on I-275, there isn't any other way. As a former engineer, I can tell you that the bridge has to move or it would break. Like any long bridge, (Golden Gate and others), they are nothing more than concrete, steel and cables. There is a longer bridge in the Tampa area called the Howard Frankland, which is not nearly as high, but is maybe 5 miles long, I believe.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2014)

oldman said:


> Yes, this bridge has a very imposing history. I have crossed this bridge and fished from its piers many times and the one time that I did go over during high winds, I was a bit nervous. There are lights on a warning sign at the entrance to the bridge to warn people of "High Winds" to allow them the opportunity to either stay off, if they are nervous, or find another way, which to my knowledge, if you want to go south on I-275, there isn't any other way. As a former engineer, I can tell you that the bridge has to move or it would break. Like any long bridge, (Golden Gate and others), they are nothing more than concrete, steel and cables. There is a longer bridge in the Tampa area called the Howard Frankland, which is not nearly as high, but is maybe 5 miles long, I believe.



Yes, I'm familiar with that one two.  I can't remember which road it is, but there is another route to take to get from Sarasota to Tampa, I've gone the other way with a friend, it's kind of out of the way and at one point lots of re-routing, due to construction, was going on by that route and lots of ticket writing as well.  My friend received a nice large ticket in the mail for not paying a non-existing toll booth fee; haven't been that way in a few years, we were going to Ikea at the time.

The one nightmarish time I recall crossing the skyway I was returning from a late night out and it was a stormy night, so I was near tears as we drove over the bridge, my palms were darn near bloody from my hand holding a grip around something I don't remember what, but, I remember after crossing realizing how much my palms were hurting.  Not that the rest of the trip was all calm for me, we still had another 30 or so minutes to go before we got to my place.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 12, 2014)

That bridge! GULP! A bridge too far IMO.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 12, 2014)

I like little dinky stone bridges, built around 1300. There is one near my village [it's over a river and called New Bridge.] The locals named it at the time because it must have replaced an even older, and probably wooden bridge.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Yes, I'm familiar with that one two.  I can't remember which road it is, but there is another route to take to get from Sarasota to Tampa, I've gone the other way with a friend, it's kind of out of the way and at one point lots of re-routing, due to construction, was going on by that route and lots of ticket writing as well.  My friend received a nice large ticket in the mail for not paying a non-existing toll booth fee; haven't been that way in a few years, we were going to Ikea at the time.
> 
> The one nightmarish time I recall crossing the skyway I was returning from a late night out and it was a stormy night, so I was near tears as we drove over the bridge, my palms were darn near bloody from my hand holding a grip around something I don't remember what, but, I remember after crossing realizing how much my palms were hurting.  Not that the rest of the trip was all calm for me, we still had another 30 or so minutes to go before we got to my place.




You can take I-75 to avoid the Skyway.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2014)

These are my favorite bridges.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, that's the one.  I'm ok with taking the skyway as long as it's not storming.  I just do a little calming talk before the approach, the descend it the worse, but if you don't internalize it too much, it's not so bad.  For some reason, I'm getting dizzy.  I think my bridge talk has come to a close.  Everytime I go over this subject, I get a pit in my stomach.  That's enough stress for the day.  Well at least for this thread in the day.  nthego:


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 12, 2014)

How about tunnels?
if we go over the Dartford Bridge, we come back via the tunnels!

Or, the Channel Tunnel to France..


----------



## Bee (Oct 12, 2014)

On the bonnet of my last car, my son-in-law's brother did the graphic and my son-in-law put it on the car.


----------



## nuiahi (Oct 12, 2014)

My all time favorite is my present Prius IV.  It's nice looking, very sleek and efficient, the ride is great and very quiet and of course the mileage of 50+ MPG is the topper.
I have had quite a few cars over the years but this one tops them all.


----------



## john1948 (Oct 12, 2014)

This is the car I drive, listening to my 1960's music waving at the women, but I keep a close lookout for my wife, she has a mean baseball bat!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 13, 2014)

My first Rolls was probably my favorite, but I have enjoyed my more recent ones...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2014)

I think I parked my Bently next to your Rolls the other day.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 13, 2014)

So it was you. My driver said that he noticed a ding in my door after you had left.  I am trading for a new one later today...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2014)

But what your driver did to my Bently was uncalled for.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes, you don't want to get on the bad side of my help...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2014)

I say, Do you have any Grey Poupon ?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum John1948.


----------



## 911 (Oct 13, 2014)

My 2010 Ford Interceptor. It would do over 130, That's for real.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 13, 2014)

911 said:


> My 2010 Ford Interceptor. It would do over 130, That's for real. View attachment 10447



Hmmm that looks like a 2009 model to me.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2014)

I hear most police cars are now going to Dodges.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 13, 2014)

All depends; depends on what it's favorite for.  If it's all time favorite in looks, then I have two the 1988 Chevy Cavelier and my 2000 Grand Am. If its for long-term wear and tear, it's my Chevy Cavelier. Sold it after 14 years of driving it with 140,000 miles on it to mechanic who refurbished it for his son who was going to be getting his driver's license.


----------



## Misty (Oct 13, 2014)

My favorite all time favorite is the "Corvette." Have loved them since high school..... an American icon.


----------



## Joslyn (Oct 14, 2014)

Favorite car? Would have to say Toyota Camry. I'm a practical type gal and to me a car is good transportation. Gets me from Point A to Point B with no worries. I owned a 1987 Camry from its infant stage and was pretty much its sole driver. Commuted daily in heavy traffic and it never let me down. Had it for 20 years, 479,000 km. Only major repairs an alternator and transmission which didn't need repair, but that is another story. Bought a second Camry, used, a 1992. Commuted with it for a few years, sold it two months ago. Had 386,000 km, but it was starting to fall apart. They love to be driven.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2014)

A lime green '67 Ford Mustang fastback I got for graduation. It had a faulty gas gauge and I ran out of gas twice with it. One time during the gas shortage in the 70's and I had to beg for gas, the other time heading for my best friend's wedding and had to walk down the road in heels (what are heels?).  This is a similar one:

http://mustangattitude.com/mustang/1967/1967_00039_01.jpg


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 14, 2014)

oldman said:


> A 1959 Chevrolet:
> 
> View attachment 10382



Owned a 1959 Impala... black... when we were married in 1966.  Had totaled my '56 Chevy about a year before that.  The '59 was not as fast as the '56, but the ride was phenomonal!!!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 14, 2014)

Owned and driven lots of vehicles over the years.  '49 DeSoto, '56 Chevy, '59 Chevy, '64 Buick Wildcat, '69 Chevelle, '72 Chevy Nova, '76 El Camino... and that was only up until about 1977.  Lots more since then.  My favorite of all time, however, is my current 2008 Silverado.  She and I have braved ice, snow, rain, mud... and she has never given me one bit of worry.  

Fastest I've ridden was in a Highway Patrol car where the radar on the dash registered 138 mph.  Fastest I've ever driven is just over 100 mph.  Not quite that stupid any more.  Still have been known to hit 90+ passing some idiot talking on their cell phone, lollygagging down the highway!!!  

I have no desire to own or restore an older model vehicle.  I have no desire to own any type of luxury car of "status" vehicle.  If we won the Powerball tomorrow, I'd buy a new Silverado and ride that one out for the remainder of the time I am healthy and sane enough to drive.


----------



## oldman (Oct 14, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Owned a 1959 Impala... black... when we were married in 1966.  Had totaled my '56 Chevy about a year before that.  The '59 was not as fast as the '56, but the ride was phenomonal!!!



Just saw a restored, all white '59 in one of my magazines the other day selling for $100,000.00. I think it had either a 348 or a 409 in it. If we only knew back then what we know now, huh?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 14, 2014)

oldman said:


> Just saw a restored, all white '59 in one of my magazines the other day selling for $100,000.00. I think it had either a 348 or a 409 in it. If we only knew back then what we know now, huh?



Mine just had the 283, small block.  The 348 "pig iron" big block came out in the '58's and was available in the '59's.  I don't think the 409 was available in the '59's, but might have been.  Had a dirt track driver who came up with a 409 pull out of a '65 SS.  (Probably a strip from a stolen car!)  He made me a heck of a deal, but I couldn't come up with the money.  Probably NOT having the 409 put in that '59 saved my life.  I'd have been racing anything on 4 wheels if I'd made the engine swap!!


----------



## oldman (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, I think you're right. I think the '409 may have come out in the early 60's. So, the one I saw in the magazine had to be a '348.


----------

